# IT people...converting music format help please?!



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

Well...as the title suggests...

I am trying to do a montage at the moment.  I am using OneTrueMedia to do it, and previously did a montage with no probs; when it came to adding the music I simply purchased the CD with the song on it that I wanted and uploaded it, no probs.

However, this time round, the song I want/need is on a CD which I've had imported from America.  It's in an AMG format.  And to get it to upload to my montage I need it to be in an MPEG format.

How do I do/convert this?  Is it even possible??  I figure it must be, because I have heard it in someone else's montage (who is unfortunately uncontactable so I can't ask them).  It's a hard-to-come-by song....not sold on ITunes, etc; only on the CD by the original songwriter/singer.

I would be SO grateful for some help with this...it's really important to me.

Thank you, Katie xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

hi 
have you tried importing the cd to windows media or 
itunes then taking the song from the saved file there ?

an example is to get my itunes music on my phone (differnt formats) I burn the songs from itunes onto a disk, then re insert the disc and import it to windows media, then I can drag/use those files to my phone, I am hoping this will work for you too!
let me know
~Dizzi~


----------



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks Dizzi x

Yep, have put it into Windows Media but with no joy...haven't got ITunes on the computer I'm currently on, so will get it tomorrow and try that.  Fingers crossed.

Actually, I have since realised that the format is not AMG (I think that's the record label perhaps!!), and might instead be CDA if that means anything to anyone?  

Totally clueless as you can tell.....


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Sorry, try googling the format to convert, for info or 
you may find a free program - but be careful if you do!


----------



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks again Dizzi...yes, I was reluctant to download any "free" converters etc.

However I've now done it.  Well....not exactly.  I returned to the songwriters website to contact them to see if I could get an MP3 of the song...and there was one there, all along, on her website, specifically for the purpose I wanted it for.  

All part of the learning curve eh...!  Thanks again hun x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

YAY - Glad you got the music 


~Dizzi~


----------

